# How do i tell if my rats are fighting or palying?



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

My rats have been ethier playing or fighting..I heard that If your rats go towards the neck they are playing..If they go to the rump they are fighting..But sometimes its both. Should i seperate them? They have been together so long..I just dont want one of them..Or worse both, getting hurt. Moi is bigger. Demi has always been smaller.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Generally from what I have heard the rule is "No blood, no foul." but since I didn't want to have to check for blood every time I asked around for another way.

You know how when they play you may hear a few soft squeaks? I hear when they fight it isn't just loud squeaks but they make long, panicky, scream like ones.

Unless there is something new in the environment I don't see why they should be fighting all of a sudden.


----------

